# Guitar cabinet - something a bit different



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are some pics of a cabinet I recently made for my younger son. The design was taken from a photo I took off the net years ago. Unfortunately I cannot find the source again so I can't provide proper credit. The door is birds eye maple and is a solid piece. I posted the jig used to make it some months ago. The rest is cherry. The finish is shellac and wipe-on poly. I used poly so that the top was waterproof as I am sure some glasses will be left on it at some point.
Any and all comments are welcome. I know it won't be to everyone's taste.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow!!1 that is so nice...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I like it I like it


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what they said.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's definitely unique , great job.

Ok I just noticed the drawers , wow! Are those called half blind dove joints ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I really like that...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

very, very nice, Dennis.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a beautiful and unusual piece. Thanks for showing it to us Dennis.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Dennis, I like everything about it - the design, the drawers, the drawer slides, the post for holding the guitar. I do a lot of work with cherry and tiger maple and I enjoy seeing those two woods used together. Very well done! Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautifully executed!! I may put something similar on my project list. Was the guitar pick design something you eyeballed and drew or did you scale it up from something else?

But--that stand would make me awfully nervous, in terms of the guitar's stability. Do you get that sense in person? 

Gorgeous!!
earl


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Beautifully executed!! I may put something similar on my project list. Was the guitar pick design something you eyeballed and drew or did you scale it up from something else?
> 
> But--that stand would make me awfully nervous, in terms of the guitar's stability. Do you get that sense in person?
> 
> ...


Love the book shelves and drawers for picks and strings etc but the stand also needs something. A "cradle" at the top to catch the neck and a bar on the floor to stop the guitar from sliding ?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautifully crafted!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

greenacres2 said:


> Beautifully executed!! I may put something similar on my project list. Was the guitar pick design something you eyeballed and drew or did you scale it up from something else?
> 
> But--that stand would make me awfully nervous, in terms of the guitar's stability. Do you get that sense in person?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments. The stand would work okay if the back of the guitar was flat. Regrettably it is slightly rounded and doesn't sit flush so the stand needs some modifications. The guitar and my son are 400 miles from me so this was a long-distance project in terms of guitar size width etc. I will make a curved piece for the guitar bottom that can be easily attached to the existing bottom piece of the stand. I may also make a u-shaped piece to hold the neck.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> That's definitely unique , great job.
> 
> Ok I just noticed the drawers , wow! Are those called half blind dove joints ?


Thanks. Yes they are half blind dovetails. I used my Leigh jig to make them.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dennis... I love it.. unique, functional, artistic and damn boy... you just flat out did a mighty fine job! Something your son will no doubt, treasure for a lifetime. 

Most excellent!!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. I am looking for some ideas on a better support design so any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## GusGustin (Sep 9, 2018)

That is so cool - I hope I get good enough to make one of those .. someday ..


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

That is quite the guitar collection Gus. Thanks for your kind comment. As I recall I modified the stand to better hold the guitar but I don't seem to have a photo of it. Four years ago so at my age the memory......


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful piece, Dennis. I noticed the guitar pick shape, like Earl mentioned, very appropriate.


----------

